# RGS - Regeneus Limited



## System (19 September 2013)

Regeneus is a Sydney based regenerative medicine company. Founded in August 2007, Regeneus develops and commercialises proprietary cell-based technologies for the creation and manufacture of innovative cell treatments for humans and animals.

Regeneus' cell technologies enable the application of regenerative capacities of adipose derived cells (cells derived from fat) including mesenchymal stem cells (MSCs) for the treatment of musculoskeletal and other inflammatory conditions.

http://www.regeneus.com.au


----------



## SuperGlue (15 November 2013)

Anyone watching this one.

Stem Cell Company & cancer med. for animals. SP already moving.
Another one for the bottom drawer.

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20131114/pdf/42kv59vhq7jxpx.pdf


----------



## SuperGlue (18 November 2013)

Link to a write up for Biotech stocks:

http://www.thebull.com.au/premium/a/42153-7-biotech-stocks-with-bounding-share-prices.html


Please DYOR.


----------



## greggles (10 July 2018)

Regeneus gets US patent for Progenza and is in advanced negotiations with potential clinical licensees of Progenza for Japan.


> *Regeneus announces United States Patent Office decision to allow patent for Progenza *
> 
> Sydney, Australia – 10 July 2018
> 
> ...




RGS share price up from 12c to 16c in the last few trading sessions.


----------



## barney (10 July 2018)

I imagine there could be a lot of stale Bulls holding this one given how long its been ranging around its lows … BUT

If the technology to help improve Osteoarthritis/Inflammation actually works it should move quickly once it hits the market

My main reservation at a glance were the very high Staff costs for the March Quarter. This added to the R and D + administration costs mean there is a high cash burn rate.


----------

